# 7mmo8 brass wanted



## 2frogs (Oct 24, 2010)

I just picked up a 7mm-08 and would like to get a few used casings to try..Maybe just a box of them would do for now.
So if anyone has some they might want to part with I would appreciate it very much..Just let me know on here..
Thanks...John :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a bunch of once fired .308 brass I can sell you if you want to neck them down.


----------



## 2frogs (Oct 24, 2010)

ok let me know your asking price...Might as well take a hundred if you got them..Thanks..John :sniper:


----------

